# building a jump?



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lexiie said:


> Not sure where to put this, but anyway..
> My boyfriend is in a shop class (they can make whatever they want and have more wood than they know what to do with) so I asked for them to make a jump for my barn.
> I really want a ramp jump, they're my favorite jumps.
> I'm on my phone, so I can't find any good "instructions" or guidelines. I don't want to throw this at him and have it be hard work for him and end up being a dangerous or unusable jump.
> ...


Does he want to build me some wood cavaletti  I asked Anthony to make me some, but I could be waiting a LONG time


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll ask. That's super easy. I'm sure he would(;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Build a Safe, Sturdy Base for Coop, Ramp Jumps

^ this sight i found for the base of a jump ramp..


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw that as well. I was going to use that as the general instruction and then figure out all the measurements
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

